# Help me identify my piranha please



## chris79 (Aug 28, 2005)

Hi,

I just bought 3 babies from my local pet store today, but i'm unsure of the exact specimen, can anyone please help identify?

Pictures are available at my website here :-

http://www.free-pics.co.uk/gallery2/main.p...m&g2_itemId=229


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Red bellies.

Should be in Piranha ID forum


----------



## chris79 (Aug 28, 2005)

so they are Pygocentrus nattereri ?


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

chris79 said:


> so they are Pygocentrus nattereri ?
> [snapback]1172109[/snapback]​


yes


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

mos def!


----------



## chris79 (Aug 28, 2005)

How do they fare compared to other piranhas, are they agressive and exciting?


----------



## sublime1184 (Aug 22, 2005)

chris79 said:


> How do they fare compared to other piranhas, are they agressive and exciting?
> [snapback]1172159[/snapback]​


A lot of people consider them to be the most shy, skittish, least active and least aggressive of them all....of course it depends on the actual fish but in general...Mine is still shy and skittish and very unactive. He is pretty aggressive for an RB though...nice looking RBs you got there dude!!


----------



## ineedabox (Apr 20, 2004)

Yep, I'd say those are little natts. I've got some just like that right now.


----------



## pinchy (Jun 3, 2004)

they look like nats to me


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

i wouldn't worry about them not being aggressive. my reds kill everything that moves and lots of stuff that doesn't.


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

those are reds


----------



## DaElongatus (Jul 30, 2005)

so reds = natts [email protected]!?!


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

DaElongatus said:


> so reds = natts [email protected]!?!
> [snapback]1172472[/snapback]​


yes


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

DaElongatus said:


> so reds = natts [email protected]!?!
> [snapback]1172472[/snapback]​










nice little guys


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

moved to id forum


----------



## Pyri (May 26, 2005)

Teach them use to movement outside the tank and give feeder once a month (at your own risk) and they will come very brave and aggressive fish.







My reds even try to bite me throw the glass, which are more common to serrasalmus...


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

ID complete...









Chris, if you have any more questions, don't hesitate to ask them in the appropriate forum


----------

